# Recovery is great



## golo8 (May 4, 2010)

I was at a point where I almost went into the emergency room with the pain when my husband read an article about Aloe Vera Juice and suggested I try it... so I went to a health store and bought some and began drinking 2 oz of Aloe Vera Juice with cranberry juice. Also at the same time I decided to stop eating whole wheat and grain breads and went to gluten free breads and gluten free crackers. I almost immediately noticed a decrease in pain and better regularity. Its been a few months now that I have been doing this and have felt almost normal.. maybe only one flare up early on. I have also added a high ph purified water to my daily drinking and have found that it helps clean you out.. I feel free to now travel and go visiting and have company... what a difference...


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

You seem to have food intolrances rather then IBS I wish it was so simple for most of us


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

rhonalomey said:


> You seem to have food intolrances rather then IBS I wish it was so simple for most of us


how do you know that? isn that the first thing doctors check for? one can be sick from grains whitout beeing allergic.. i dont have allergy, or Coeliac disease, but i get sick from grain and sugar..


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I was told to eat gluten free foods and stay away from whole wheat when the doctors thought for sure I had Crohns. Yet while I was on that diet the pain grew much worse. When I was negative for Crohns after my colonoscopy they put me on a high fiber whole wheat diet. The pain has significantly gone down since. Have you been tested for Crohns??


----------



## Khethma (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems that a lot of people with an IBS diagnosis actually have something else. Or they have it along with something else like food allergies. Then, too, for some IBS-d sufferers, fibre makes everything so much worse. Going on a gluten fee diet might inadvertently change or reduce a person's fibre, I'd imagine, and that could be what's really helping in such cases.


----------



## Khethma (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, I'd be very, very cautious about eating or drinking anything with aloe in it, and definitely do your homework before getting any aloe injections. For starters, although it is apparently quite rare, some people are dreadfully allergic to aloe, and it can be *deadly*. In my case, for example, a few moments of contact with something that has even trace amounts of aloe in it gives me an horrifically itchy, blistery rash that looks like a 3rd degree burn. It lasts for about 6 weeks. I don't even want to think about what eating aloe would do to me. Aloe allergy can cause severe eczema-like rash, and used inside wounds, it can slow healing and cause increased irritation and inflammation of the wound. Ingested, aloe can cause cramping, diarrhea, and low blood sugar. So, make sure you are not allergic to aloe before you eat or drink it. And you don't have to be allergic to get bad side effects from eating aloe. Its laxative effects can lead to electrolyte imbalance and low potassium, which in turn can cause abnormal heart rhythm and muscle weakness. If you take oral aloe for more than a few days, the Mayo Clinic recommends having your potassium monitored regularly by a healthcare professional. It can also make constipation worse in the long term. Use of aloe for more than seven days can cause laxative dependency. Long-term ingestion of aloe (more than one year) has been linked to increased risk of colorectal cancer and to development of hepatitis (liver inflammation). Aloe injections have been linked to a number of unexplained deaths. All of this information is given as a safety warning about aloe on the Mayo Clinic website: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/aloe-vera/NS_patient-aloe/DSECTION=safetyAlso, people with allergy to onions, garlic, tulips, or lilies are probably also allergic to aloe and vice versa since all of these plants are related and come from the lily family.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

Khethma said:


> It seems that a lot of people with an IBS diagnosis actually have something else. Or they have it along with something else like food allergies. Then, too, for some IBS-d sufferers, fibre makes everything so much worse. Going on a gluten fee diet might inadvertently change or reduce a person's fibre, I'd imagine, and that could be what's really helping in such cases.


Then again, IBS is not a proper diagnosis, but a heap of different conditions trown together..


----------

